
A Metric Learning Reality Check - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.08505
======
blopeur
"Our results show that when hyperparameters are properly tuned via cross-
validation, most methods perform similarly to one another"

"...this brings into question the results of other cutting edge papers not
covered in our experiments. It also raises doubts about the value of the hand-
wavy theoretical explanations in metric learning papers."

